# My english budgie's beak



## Asfar (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi this is a photo of my budgie's right side beak he is 4 months years old
What does it say ? I dont think its peeling because the left side just looks fine unfortuntly im currently dont have any near vens so i gotta know what is wrong with his beak
Also he is very healthy and in a excellent condition, thank you


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It looks like the bird may have a case of scaly face mites, can you post another picture showing the full face?


----------

